# Secret Admirer?



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Received a nice suprise from a Eastvale Ca Addy that looks vaguely familiar that I can't seem to place,







Somebody needs to fess up so that I can give a Proper thank you too!


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Just a belated Birthday stick and a few tag alongs for a fellow BOTL and BOTB. As a coffee junky myself , I always enjoy seeing your coffee and cigar pairings.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> Just a belated Birthday stick and a few tag alongs for a fellow BOTL and BOTB. As a coffee junky myself , I always enjoy seeing your coffee and cigar pairings.


Awesome! I very much appreciate it brother! I haven't had that particular Asylum before and really like the others!


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Oh, so you’ve had the Saka Unicorn before? I was hoping to send you something you hadn’t smoked before.....who would have thought the one you hadn’t tried would be the cheapest and most readily available cigar of the bunch. Oh well, Mission still accomplished...lol. Enjoy!


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Sweet birthday bomb!


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Great hit !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice hit! Great birthday gift as well!


----------

